# Decalgirl and Canada



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

So just had the frustrating experience of trying to order a skin from Decalgirl. Went through the whole process till checkout only to be told that Google Checkout can't ship to Canada? Why won't they tell me this BEFORE I go through the whole process? Even the Terms and Conditions ask if I am in Canada. Am I missing something here?

I tried to contact them but now their website is not loading


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Can you order a DG skin through Amazon?  
I know I've seen skins there, but not sure if you can get a K skin from Amazon.
deb


----------



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, got order through after chatting online with support who was helpful. Apparently I was supposed to select the orange checkout button and not the Google Checkout.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad CS was helpful!  What skin did you get?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm glad this worked out for you also.  
I looked on Amazon, and to answer my question, no, they do not sell DG skins.
Like Betsy said, which one?
deb


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I wanna see pics


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually, you can get them through Amazon, in a round about way.

http://www.amazon.com/Tranquility-Design-Protective-Sticker-Version/dp/B001UELXT2/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1261583812&sr=8-4

The seller is My Gift, but they are Decal Girl skins. That's how I got mine.


----------



## shalom israel (Dec 8, 2009)

I was torn between this one and an all black one.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

You should try Amazon


----------

